# Local herping



## jordanmulder (Mar 13, 2013)

Some reptiles from around Newcastle and the hunter region. I don't like a lot of these photo's so excuse them I will eventually get some better shots of these reptiles... In addition to the species I have presented in this post I have also seen quite a few skinks... I haven't taken the time to photograph them mainly because I don't have a macro lens when I get one I will make an effort to find and photograph them. 




Delma plebia by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Delma plebia by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr




Anomalopus leuckartii by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Anomalopus leuckartii by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr




Underwoodisaurus milli by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Underwoodisaurus milli by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr

Yes this adult doesn't have a tail... Sadly these shots are a bit noisy for my liking. 



Underwoodisaurus milli by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Underwoodisaurus milli by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr

This was a very big orange-ish looking one! 



Lialis burtonis by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr




Pygopus lepidopodus by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Pygopus lepidopodus by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Pygopus lepidopodus by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr

now for some snakes...



Morelia spilota spilota by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Morelia spilota spilota by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Morelia spilota spilota by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr




Cacophis squamulosus by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Cacophis squamulosus by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Cacophis squamulosus by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Cacophis squamulosus by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr




Cryptophis nigrescens by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Cryptophis nigrescens by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr

And last bun not least my favourite find 



Acanthophis antarcticus by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Acanthophis antarcticus by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr



Acanthophis antarcticus by Jordan_Mulder, on Flickr


----------



## Barrett (Mar 14, 2013)

Beaut photos. Loving the Golden Crown and Adder photos!


----------



## jordanmulder (Mar 15, 2013)

thanks bro!


----------



## Snowman (Mar 15, 2013)

Awesome! Can you come to Perth and teach me to use a camera! 
Nice finds too!!!


----------



## adderboy (Mar 15, 2013)

Agreed, really good pics, and some nice finds. And if I had found all those, my favourite would also be the grey adder, even though we get adders over here but not some of the others. 

Cheers,
S


----------



## jordanmulder (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks guys! Snowman, I actually may be coming to perth sometime and I'm defiantly gonna want to do some herping!


----------



## sara_sabian (Mar 15, 2013)

Great shots Jordan, I really like the first shot of the Underwoodisaurus milli. I need to start herping more often...


----------



## sharky (Mar 15, 2013)

Thos photos are amazing! You have to enter some of those into the APS calender comp this year!  Heck, you should just make your own calender! I'd buy it ^_^


----------



## Melzey (Mar 15, 2013)

They are great


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 15, 2013)

loving the adder jordan!
nice shots!


----------



## jordanmulder (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone for you comments I really appreciate them!


----------



## bohdi13 (Mar 15, 2013)

man i wouldn't be doubting any of your photos, all of them look awesome !! some of the best photos i've seen on here! what camera and lense are you using mate?


----------



## jordanmulder (Mar 16, 2013)

bohdi13 said:


> man i wouldn't be doubting any of your photos, all of them look awesome !! some of the best photos i've seen on here! what camera and lense are you using mate?


I'm using a cannon eos 60d and 24-105L lens. It's a good all round purpose lens But I would in no way recommend it for reptiles... it's ok for slightly larger reptiles like the adder and even the golden crown snake but it's hopeless when it comes to skinks and frogs ect..


----------



## bohdi13 (Mar 16, 2013)

jordanmulder said:


> I'm using a cannon eos 60d and 24-105L lens. It's a good all round purpose lens But I would in no way recommend it for reptiles... it's ok for slightly larger reptiles like the adder and even the golden crown snake but it's hopeless when it comes to skinks and frogs ect..


 
thanks for that mate im looking in to getting a nikon D3100 twin lense kit(18-55mm & 70-300mm) when i get the coin. what would be the recomended all round good lense for reptiles?


----------



## jordanmulder (Mar 16, 2013)

go for a macro lens... I've heard lots of good things about the tamron 90mm macro and it's quite cheap compared to other macro lenses and from what I've seen it's worth it...


----------

